# Apache vs IIS



## edno (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm unsure what the difference is between these two. If I want to host my own site, am I able to do this with these web servers and, if so, which would be most suitable for a small business site with a mySQL application? I understand Apache is more widely used but does it have any significant advantages over IIS in terms of reliability, security or functionality?

Thanks,

Edno


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

If nothing else, Apache is free while IIS is...not. Not only that, if you're planning on using mySQL, it seems like it was kind of made for use with Apache. I haven't used IIS before, so I really can't pass a judgement on it, but even as an intermediate level enthusiast, I can honestly say that Apache has more fancy things than I know what to do with. 

I guess if you looked at it from the perspective of that if you don't like Apache- it's not much of a loss other than migrating the current stuff over to IIS, then Apache would seem like the better candidate.


----------



## edno (Nov 19, 2004)

thanks fox!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

If you are hosting somewhere else, a linux/apache will be cheaper in most cases then windows/iis. 

Apache can run on linux/bsd/unix/windows, while iis only runs on windows. 

Apache can use mysql and php, while iis runs microsofts sql and asp. Not sre if iis runs apache or not, but I would asume so since apache is so widely used.


----------



## virii1 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just in case you try it, you cannot run Apache and IIS together. They both run on port 80, or virtual port 8080.


----------

